# "Main Stays" Canning Jars?



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

Saw that Walmart had Mainstays canning jars for around $6 for 12 of them. Are they any good? 

I'll get the ball jars if the Walmart one aren't any good but $6 or $7 for 12 of them isn't bad at all. 

I'd rather pay for the best quality so does anyone use these?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

What do they feel like? I'd go for $6 for 12. Do they have the "Mainstay" imprinted on them or something else?


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

I bought 2 doz to add to my stash ..they seem as heavy as the Ball or Mason jars but as yet I havent canned anything in them ...my season hasnt really begun yet ..I intend to get a couple more doz jars along the way but since I am just starting out and live alone my needs are fewer than those of you who have large families and do more canning ...


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

They are made in China and are of low quality.
Look at some of your Mason or Kerr or Golden Harvest jars then, Look at those. The quality of the moulding is noticable. I even saw a few tiny air bubbles in the sample I looked at. They feel a bit lighter too, maybe not as much glass? 
If I was to use them it would be for dry/dehydrated goods. I know we are all trying to save money in these times. Canning jars are an investment. It's better to spend and extra dollar or two on better quality stuff then buy something cheap that will break or not seal. 
Oh! and the others are made in the States. Might as well keep the money here.

Just my 2.7 cents worth.


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

If memory serves you're supposed to discard canning jars with air bubbles in them because they can cause hot glass to shatter. When I'm canning up boiling hot jelly, with sugar in it, the last thing I need is a jar exploding. Never mind the mess.. that jelly if it hits your skin is going to leave a nasty scar even when the burn does heal.


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

I hope made in China jars are not going to be the up and coming thing, because I refuse to buy Chinese jars! I have also heard that Penley and Better Homes and Gardens have jars out now, too, and they are made in China. It's probably a matter of time until K-Mart has Martha Stewart jars, also made in China. If Ball is smart, they will advertise that they are still made in the USA. If all canning jars are going to start being made overseas, I guess I'm stuck with what I have, and I'll be searching garage sales for old jars. No way am I putting any of my precious homegrown food into a jar made in China!


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

I don't buy anything "off-brand" when it comes to canning supplies. 

The one year I did, almost everything sealed great -- until I started pulling it off the shelf later that winter and found about half had lost their seals. The only time I've ever had jars explode on me, they were the WalMart off-brand. Never again. I'll invest in good jars -- after all, why go to all that trouble and risk losing it?

If the cash is a factor, put up notices at your post office or on your local freecycle -- I got well over 1000 jars for free by doing that.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I agree and I am pretty new to canning considering I have only been doing it like 4 yrs- but I only use the USA made ones- I get them from Freecycle and Craigslist... totally worth the driving around to aquire them~


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Mainstays is Walmart's private house brand. Walmart contracts with Chinese companies to manufacture the goods they sell in their stores.

Do you really trust the Chinese with your food storage solutions?

It seems that we can't even trust them for safe food. There is no way am I risking a year of hard work and my family's food to save a dollar on Chinese made glass.


----------



## joyfulheart (Mar 26, 2009)

I bought one box of those out of desperation (they were out of the good one's and I HAD to get some stuff canned up)... I did a pressure canning and out of 7 quart jars pressure canned, 1 shattered in the canner, 2 did not seal. 

I am a seasoned canner, I seriously doubt this was due to my messing up. 

I will use them for quick easy things like jam, but no more pressure canning in those.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I won't be buying the Mainstays brand, but I did get some Golden Harvest jars at Walmart a few years ago. I think those are the lower priced jars made by Kerr or Ball, but I'm not sure. They work fine - no breakage or seal problems. But 95% of my canning jars are Ball. Some of them are 40 years old and still work fine.


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

I bought some on sale last year. The bottoms blew out of a couple of them in the pressure canner. Now I just use them for dehydrated things. I will never buy them again.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Wow, I'd have to bring that to Wal Mart's attention if that happened to me.


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'll stick with the USA brands then, i don't need to be buying the Walmart ones and have them explode. 

This year when i start going to garage sales i'm keeping my eye out for canning jars. Also on craigslist and freecycle. 

thanks again guys!


----------

